

Free Web Tool for Entrepreneurs to Get Free Media by Helping Reporters - adammichaelc
http://bizglue.wordpress.com/2008/04/09/unique-startup-building-reporter-rapport/

======
adammichaelc
This is one of example of how technology is leveling the playing field and
allowing even little people to control the news.

It used to be that sources could be hand-selected by news-makers and large
companies dominated. I think services and tools such as this will change that
(along with blogs, youtube, Hacker News, and other new media outlets), and
bring a measure of power back to the people.

I'm excited about the future!

